# help with jar and  lid ???



## pickensbob (Sep 25, 2013)

jar has 8 sides,  6 1/2 inches tall with lid, base is 2 1/2 inches long and 2 inches wide, glass has bubbles,  has milk glass lid, bottom has pat. april 10, 1900, looks like wire clip holds lid on inside lip of jar, with has a rubber seal, lid has groove on top for wire clip, see  all pics,  any help would be appreciated. thanks bob


----------



## pickensbob (Sep 25, 2013)

pic 2


----------



## pickensbob (Sep 25, 2013)

pic 3


----------



## pickensbob (Sep 25, 2013)

pic 4


----------



## pickensbob (Sep 25, 2013)

pic 5


----------



## pickensbob (Sep 26, 2013)

milk bottle ???,


----------



## coreya (Sep 26, 2013)

I would guess pickle, olive, pepper type container.


----------



## MNJars (Sep 26, 2013)

Maybe some type of mustard or other spread like that?  It seems kind of small for a pickle jar.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 26, 2013)

I'll say horseradish.
 I like the top.


----------



## botlguy (Sep 26, 2013)

Definitely a food product jar, relish or chutney comes to mind but could be any of these guess plus more possibilities. Looks first quarter 20th century to me, I like it with a complete closure.


----------



## digginthedog (Sep 26, 2013)

These jars are listed in the REDBOOK #1596-1598, the jars and lids come in many different shapes/sizes, We have dug many of these and alot will turn sun purple, I dug one with a partial label years ago but can't recall what the content was, a few of the lids We dug had LYON JAR & the patent date, the metal clips are tough to find....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 26, 2013)

Antique Labeled Glass Prepared Mustard with Horseradish Bottle

 Everybody's right.[]


----------



## pickensbob (Sep 26, 2013)

thanxs for the info, everyone,  if anyone wants it, send me a pm,


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey Bob, if I saw it at your yard sale for a buck or two I'd pounce. That's just for the memories of chucking all the bottles and wondering what the heck the white things were for when I use to dig.
 I should give you a dollar for making that clear........
 But I'm not, sorry. 
 You did make part of my day if that means something.[][][]


----------



## pickensbob (Sep 26, 2013)

hi eric,  glad to make part of ur day,  i would offer it to you, only for $3.00 plus shipping. but no one else


----------



## pickensbob (Sep 26, 2013)

corey  u can have the same offer


----------



## pickensbob (Sep 26, 2013)

the one on ebay didn,t have the lid or wire clip


----------

